
Small World 2019 Photomicrography Competition - Kaibeezy
https://www.nikonsmallworld.com/galleries/2019-photomicrography-competition
======
Kaibeezy
More like #97 here -
[http://www.justinzoll.com/microscopiclandscapes](http://www.justinzoll.com/microscopiclandscapes)

I set Sulfamic Acid 3 as wallpaper.

